# 10% CPU usage in X.org with KDE4



## overmind (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi,

It is normal to have 10% CPU usage in X.org with KDE4 with no other application open?

This is happening on a Quad Core 2.66 CPU machine.


```
1702 root          1  27    0   441M   299M CPU3    3   1:09 11.67% Xorg
```


```
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q8400  @ 2.66GHz (2666.70-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x1067a  Family = 6  Model = 17  Stepping = 10
agp0: <Intel G41 SVGA controller> on vgapci0
```


```
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:     class=0x030000 card=0x75921462 chip=0x2e328086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
```


----------



## overmind (Jan 25, 2012)

By installing graphics/mesa-demos and running

[cmd=]glxinfo | grep -r render[/cmd]

I just discovered that I was running X.org (with Intel drivers) on software render mode. That was the problem.


----------

